# AbsoluTTe issue 6



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We are waiting to send it to print, but are still waiting for a few articles. If you have promised an article to Kell, please finish it and send it to [email protected] ASAP


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Any more info on its contents?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Jazzedout said:


> Any more info on its contents?


Wouldn't that spoil the surprise :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Are you waiting for the launch of the MKII TT? :lol:


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> Are you waiting for the launch of the MKII TT? :lol:


naahh.... probably the "ClubSport" one!  :wink:


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

Issue five would have been nice, please don't include any spoilers in issue 6 for issue 5 just incase I get it before the previous one arrives...

Hmm im even more confused now than when I started the message!

Steve


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We are still waiting for articles for issue 6. Come on guys... if you have promised, then please deliver asap! :?


----------

